# Two GPU temperature values?



## Dosch (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi,

why does GPU-z display two values for my GPU temperature (XFX GTX 275 XXX)?
The first one is always about 8 degrees higher than the second one.

Riva Tuner only displays the lower one, Real Temp and Furmark only display the higher one.

So which one is correct? 

Kind regards,
Dosch


----------



## theorw (Aug 16, 2009)

It must be a temp further in the core of the core!!!
All modern cards have temp sensor like this!
My 4850 has 3 sensors in the core i think...They all have different temps!
Noth8ing to worry about really!

Have a look at my 3 bottom gpu z readings to understand!


----------



## Tuğer (Aug 16, 2009)

RivaTuner: 2.24
GeForce: 190.38 WHQL Vista 32
GPU-Z: 0.3.4
Everest Ultimate: 5.00.1650


----------



## chuck216 (Aug 17, 2009)

Maybe it's because the 275 has 2 GPU's and it's showing the temp of each. The reason for the temperature discrepancy is probably due to relative load on each GPU.


----------



## wolf (Aug 17, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Maybe it's because the 275 has 2 GPU's and it's showing the temp of each. The reason for the temperature discrepancy is probably due to relative load on each GPU.



Thats the GTX295 that has 2 GPU's

I too have seen this on more than one card


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 17, 2009)

one temperature is read via the driver, the second temperature is read via the sensor chip directly. both are "gpu temperature", not environment/memory or something similar.

pick one and stick to it.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 17, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> one temperature is read via the driver, the second temperature is read via the sensor chip directly. both are "gpu temperature", not environment/memory or something similar.
> 
> pick one and stick to it.



so which one is correct considering there is 8C difference


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 17, 2009)

are there not 3 sensors on the video card?

one inside the GPU core.

One inside a Memory chip.

and one on the PCB.

that would explain why you get different tempreture readings.

so 48.0 would be the Gpu Core temp, 40.0 is the memory temp and 41 is the temp of your pcb...

this seems to be how my GTX260 works. if i stress the GPU, the core temp shoots right up but the pcb temp rise's slowly, if you touch the outside metal case around the video card you can feel it slowly warm up.


----------



## scandalous (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm seeing 2 gpu temperatures as well. I wonder which is the correct one. I hope it's the one that's 8c lower ofcourse.


----------



## erocker (Aug 21, 2009)

If you want to be "safe" just look at the higher temperature reading.


----------



## reilan (Aug 22, 2009)

After installing nforce driver 190.62, one of the gpu temperature reading had gone missing from my gtx 260.


----------

